# Si può chiamare tradimento?



## wylliecoyote (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si può chiamare tradimento?*

Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


spero non abbiate soffitti bassi in casa.

tra 2 giorni falle trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo.    quando bussa, parafrasando il saggio, dille che lei conosce benissimo il motivo delle valigie.


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


Non le credere... Fa male sentirselo dire e probabilmente anche se te lo ripeteranno in 100 lo stesso non ci crederai... Forza e coraggio e benvenuto. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


Ciao e benvenuto, temo ti stia raccontando balle.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Settembre 2015)

Ma con l'istruttore di diving a Sharm? Ma vabbè, ma che storia è?


----------



## Tessa (22 Settembre 2015)

Willy. Sono basita. Hai scelto bene il nick. 
Ma con tutto quello che hai trovato prima che partisse come hai potuto lasciarla andare?
Ah gia', lei ci tiene tanto alle immersioni.


----------



## Tessa (22 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma con l'istruttore di diving a Sharm? Ma vabbè, ma che storia è?


E' un classico intramontabile.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, *durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato* e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...



Con o senza boccaglio?

PS Ma le immersioni a Sharm sono una catena di montaggio... dove le possibilità di rimanere soli sono inesistenti.
Tu dov'eri?


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Willy. Sono basita. Hai scelto bene il nick.
> Ma con tutto quello che hai trovato prima che partisse come hai potuto lasciarla andare?
> Ah gia', lei ci tiene tanto alle immersioni.


Già. Non finisco mai di stupirmi di quanto siano lampanti le cose per gli osservatori e quanto invece chi le vive non riesca  a vederne neanche i contorni. Giusto una sfumatura di sospetto.


----------



## ivanl (22 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Willy. Sono basita. Hai scelto bene il nick.
> Ma con tutto quello che hai trovato prima che partisse come hai potuto lasciarla andare?
> Ah gia', lei ci tiene tanto alle immersioni.


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
immersioni per scoprire cefali dalla punta rosa...
robe da matti, e si domanda pure se e' tradimento. boh, vabbe'.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Con o senza boccaglio?
> 
> PS Ma le immersioni a Sharm sono una catena di montaggio... dove le possibilità di rimanere soli sono inesistenti.
> Tu dov'eri?



Se le fai individuali, con l'istruttore tutto per te, ci puoi chiacchierare prima e dopo a tu per tu. Lui un classico, lei una polla come tante.



Molto tempo fa, a Djerba, il responsabile delle attività sportive di un villaggio nel quale ero, subodorato che ci capivo qualcosa, veniva a cercarmi più volte al giorno affinchè gli dessi qualche dritta sulle novità "occidentali", anche solo passi nuovi per le lezioni di aerobica. Durò tre giorni circa, dopo di che quando mi incrociava cambiava strada e neanche mi salutava quando si era in gruppo. Credo che il mio ex marito gli abbia detto qualcosina all'orecchio :rotfl:  Dunque Willy, non dormire in piedi.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma con l'istruttore di diving a Sharm? Ma vabbè, ma che storia è?


"E alla fine arriva Polly"?


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se le fai individuali, con l'istruttore tutto per te, ci puoi chiacchierare prima e dopo a tu per tu. Lui un classico, lei una polla come tante.


OK, ma lui dov'era? E dov'è adesso?
Finita l'ora di corso ci si ritrova, oppure hai il marito che gioca a freccette il bambino allo spazio bimbi e l'istruttore di diving che broccola (ma gli altri clienti, quelli successivi?) la moglie... ma siamo in vacanza tutti insieme o ognuno per i cazzi suoi?
Altra cosa... lei parte per il corso dopo quei messaggi? Mi manchi? Ma mi manchi cosa????
E lui lì che si chiede ancora se crederle o meno?
Ma c'è anche bisogno di starci su a pensare?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Settembre 2015)

Ciao Williecoyote!

Mi ha molto commosso la storia di tua moglie, del suo istruttore e di suo marito!
Io dico che il marito della moglie che abbia un istruttore del genere non dovrebbe essere tanto preoccupato di essere tradito, quanto piuttosto di diventare vedovo e di avere figli orfani, e i figli orfani sono una gran brutta cosa!
Cioè, una mamma ed una moglie viva, anche se infedele ed immaialita come un'elefantessa marina nella stagione degli amori via tablet tra lamantini e dugonghi, che poi sono la stessa cosa, è sempre meglio che una che è passata a miglior vita, no?
Perché la peggior colpa degli istruttori di sub che corteggiano le matrone col doppio dei loro anni e la metà dell'autostima di una loro qualsiasi eruzione cutanea è quella di non insegnare bene e di provvedere con con un lassismo di egual intensità all'addestramento sottomarino dell'allieva rispetto alla pervicacia profusa nel secernere vili falsità multimediali per favorire e verificare la disponibilità all'accoppiamento delle proprie allieve.
Se proprio vuol copulare illegalmente con un istruttore, è buona copsa che non vada a scegliere proprio il suo.

Pensa a te, a tuo figlio ed anche a lei, e cerca di procurarle o un altro amante o un altro istruttore!

Ciao!


----------



## Darty (22 Settembre 2015)

*...*



wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


Combattuto? Ossignore. Ditemi che non è vero, vi prego. Partire sì...ma a calci in culo!


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2015)

non ho capito il dubbio del titolo del 3d


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2015)

Ti rispondo solo alla domanda del titolo: si può chiamare come vuoi, ma è tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Ebbene sì.
Che vuoi fare?


----------



## Diletta (23 Settembre 2015)

*Tradimento sì*

ma, prima della partenza, non consumato.
Per questo Willy non doveva assolutamente farla partire, e non ditemi che non c'è differenza...


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma, prima della partenza, non consumato.
> Per questo Willy non doveva assolutamente farla partire, e non ditemi che non c'è differenza...


ma qui non si tratta di non farla partire ..... semplicemente di cambiare la serratura della porta di casa per quando torna o/e non farsi più trovare.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma, prima della partenza, non consumato.
> Per questo Willy non doveva assolutamente farla partire, e non ditemi che non c'è differenza...


Cosa sarebbe cambiato? 
non la faceva partire e poi? tutto doveva continuare come se nulla fosse successo?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ma qui non si tratta di non farla partire ..... semplicemente di cambiare la serratura della porta di casa per quando torna o/e non farsi più trovare.


esatto


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ma qui non si tratta di non farla partire ..... semplicemente di cambiare la serratura della porta di casa per quando torna o/e non farsi più trovare.



Per carità... c'è solo un minore di mezzo.
Fallo e ti trovi i carabinieri sotto casa in 5 minuti.


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per carità... c'è solo un minore di mezzo.
> Fallo e ti trovi i carabinieri sotto casa in 5 minuti.


.... la mia era più una risposta all'atteggiamento di Diletta ......poi certe cose magari non si possono fare fisicamente ma teniamo conto che per chiudere una porta basta anche solo un atteggiamento


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per carità... c'è solo un minore di mezzo.
> Fallo e ti trovi i carabinieri sotto casa in 5 minuti.


Quoto. Le azioni in questi casi vanno sempre ben ragionate e ponderate prima di deciderle. Il bambino prima di tutto.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto. Le azioni in questi casi vanno sempre ben ragionate e ponderate prima di deciderle. Il bambino prima di tutto.


tu le fa trovare le valigie fuori dalla porta.

lei bussa.  tu le apri.   il reato non c'è.   il messaggio lo hai fatto arrivare.

che poi lei rientri e dorma in casa, ok.     ma che almeno abbia chiaro che in casa aveva un uomo e non uno zerbino.


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2015)

*Sii*



wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


Tu chiamale sei vuoiiii immersioniiii.......!Si immersioni a base di pesce turgido e vilurento.Io non credo che tu sia vero,e cmq se cosi fosse dovresi tuffarti anche tu da qualche ponte perchè sei patetico se non altro...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


è un classico... tennis, sci o immersioni che siano, il maestro vi tromba la moglie. Che va tenuta incatenata ai fornelli e  al ferro da stiro... al massimo lezioni di cucina, ma da Suor Germana niente MasterChef tenebroso


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> è un classico... tennis, sci o immersioni che siano, il maestro vi tromba la moglie. Che va tenuta incatenata ai fornelli e  al ferro da stiro... al massimo lezioni di cucina, ma da Suor Germana niente MasterChef tenebroso


Ma sti cazzi amico mio,una così è meglio lasciarla libera alla vita,a gambe aperte verso il mondo e l'umanità,ma puoi vivere con il terrore che se torni prima a casa la trovi divaricata mentre uno gli viviseziona brutalmente e volitivamente le chiappe del culo?


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu le fa trovare le valigie fuori dalla porta.
> 
> lei bussa.  tu le apri.   il reato non c'è.   il messaggio lo hai fatto arrivare.
> 
> che poi lei rientri e dorma in casa, ok.     ma che almeno *abbia chiaro* *che in casa aveva un uomo e non uno zerbino.*



... che comunque ha lasciato che partisse tranquillamente... 
Secondo me lei un'idea se l'è già fatta a proposito.


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi amico mio,*una così è meglio lasciarla libera alla vita,a gambe aperte verso il mondo e l'umanità*,ma puoi viverecon il terrore che se torni prima a casa la trovi divaricata mentre uno gli viviseziona brutalmente e volitivamente le chiappe del culo?


Dici che non c'è più niente da fare? L'abbiamo persa?


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Dici che non c'è più niente da fare? L'abbiamo persa?


Vedi nob,non abbiamo perso lei...lei va incontro a cazzi con gaudio e gioia,abbiam perso lui,che non reagisce a questi puerili attacchi di manico della moglie....


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi nob,non abbiamo perso lei...lei va incontro a cazzi con gaudio e gioia,abbiam perso lui,che non reagisce a questi puerili attacchi di manico della moglie....


Lo so cla' ma lui è ancora nella fase in cui si aggrappa alla speranza che non sia vero, mentre lei si aggrappa al boccaglio. Però spero per lui che il forum gli faccia aprire gli occhi...


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...l'apnea!!!!


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un classico... tennis, sci o immersioni che siano, il maestro vi tromba la moglie. Che va tenuta incatenata ai fornelli e  al ferro da stiro... al massimo lezioni di cucina, ma da Suor Germana niente MasterChef tenebroso


meglio Chef Rubio :diavoletto:

io avevo *la* istruttrice di diving  quando mi immergevo.. era australiana, bionda occhi azzurri e tipo una branda di fisico.... la prima volta che l'ho vista ho pensato "vabbè se becchiamo uno squalo o c'attaccano i barracuda questa gli da un destro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:"


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so cla' ma lui è ancora nella fase in cui si aggrappa alla speranza che non sia vero, mentre lei si aggrappa al boccaglio. Però spero per lui che il forum gli faccia aprire gli occhi...


Anche io a 4 anni mi aggrappavo alla speranza che babbo natale esistesse per davvero , una notte mi son nascosto nell'armadio e ho capito.....
Avevo 4 anni.
A 34 anni se tua moglie ciappa cazzi a grandine,se tua moglie si lascia inforcare con violenza e sufficienza te devi solo aggrappare alla realtà e capire se vuoi accanto una donna o un posteggio per cazzi in ferma prolungata.La vita è fatta di scelte,non si può scegliere di non scegliere,ma un giorno capirete...basta seguire la scia di luce che lascio....


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Anche io a 4 anni mi aggrappavo alla speranza che babbo natale esistesse per davvero *, una notte mi son nascosto nell'armadio e ho capito.....
> Avevo 4 anni.
> A 34 anni se tua moglie ciappa cazzi a grandine,se tua moglie si lascia inforcare con violenza e sufficienza te devi solo aggrappare alla realtà e capire se vuoi accanto una donna o un posteggio per cazzi in ferma prolungata.La vita è fatta di scelte,non si può scegliere di non scegliere,ma un giorno capirete...basta seguire la scia di luce che lascio....


io da bambino speravo che la befana fosse bona... non scherzo, la disegnavo coi capelli biondi e il vestitino corto a cavallo della scopa


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> meglio Chef Rubio :diavoletto:
> 
> io avevo *la* istruttrice di diving  quando mi immergevo.. era australiana, bionda occhi azzurri e tipo una branda di fisico.... la prima volta che l'ho vista ho pensato "vabbè se becchiamo uno squalo o c'attaccano i barracuda questa gli da un destro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> ... *che comunque ha lasciato che partisse tranquillamente*...
> Secondo me lei un'idea se l'è già fatta a proposito.


Perchè danny te pensi che se avesse fatto il diavolo a quattro e le avesse impedito di prendere il nuovo brevetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sarebbe (sempre se non l'abbia già fatto e no che il tipo c'ha provato e lei l'ha respinto ... ah quante cazzate si dicono) servito a qualcosa?
Comunque dovrebbe tornare oggi, se non ho letto male, se torna claudicante e fa fatica a restare seduta willy vai di vagisil e passa la paura


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> P*erchè danny te pensi che se avesse fatto il diavolo a quattro e le avesse impedito di prendere il nuovo brevetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sarebbe (sempre se non l'abbia già fatto e no che il tipo c'ha provato e lei l'ha respinto ... ah quante cazzate si dicono) servito a qualcosa?*
> Comunque dovrebbe tornare oggi, se non ho letto male, se torna claudicante e fa fatica a restare seduta willy vai di vagisil e passa la paura


Assolutamente no ma non avrebbe almeno dato il suo benestare al tradimento.
Non so se sono l'unica traditrice a pensarla così ma a me un atteggiamento come questo mi porterebbe in caso di indecisione a tradire senza farmi grossi problemi


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Assolutamente no ma non avrebbe almeno dato il suo benestare al tradimento*.
> Non so se sono l'unica traditrice a pensarla così ma a me un atteggiamento come questo mi porterebbe in caso di indecisione a tradire senza farmi grossi problemi


Lui non ha dato mica il nulla osta ... è già stata sgamata per cui dovrebbe essere sull'avviso. Poi in questi casi particolari come fai sbagli se lasci libera di decidere di ritrovare i famosi scampoli di essenza si troverà a ballare la lap dance se gli impedisci di decidere di ritrovare i famosi scampoli di essenza sarà lo stesso lap dance in qualche altro posto.
La cosa che mi lascia interdetto è invece la presunta partenza verso insoliti lidi senza il figlio (o forse no non ci è dato sapere) ... ma willy non ci aggiorna


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Lui non ha dato mica il nulla osta ... è già stata sgamata per cui dovrebbe essere sull'avviso. Poi in questi casi particolari come fai sbagli se lasci libera di decidere di ritrovare i famosi scampoli di essenza si troverà a ballare la lap dance se gli impedisci di decidere di ritrovare i famosi scampoli di essenza sarà lo stesso lap dance in qualche altro posto.
> La cosa che mi lascia interdetto è invece la presunta partenza verso insoliti lidi senza il figlio (o forse no non ci è dato sapere) ... ma willy non ci aggiorna


Non dare il nullaosta è "per quel che mi riguarda parti e sappi che quando torni non mi trovi. Ora pensaci qualche giorno e poi agisci come credi"
Il tutto con un tono a dir poco incazzoso.


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dare il nullaosta è "per quel che mi riguarda parti e sappi che quando torni non mi trovi. Ora pensaci qualche giorno e poi agisci come credi"
> Il tutto con un tono a dir poco incazzoso.


Dici che basta? In bolla piena? Mah ...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dici che basta? In bolla piena? Mah ...


No no può non bastare ma io che sto per tradire è probabile che ci rifletta un tantino di più e che comunque "senta" il dolore e la rabbia dell'altro.
con l'autorizzazione sento una comprensione che mi fa pensare a un genitore verso un figlio che mi smonta il rapporto di coppia


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no può non bastare ma io che sto per tradire è probabile che ci rifletta un tantino di più e che comunque "senta" il dolore e la rabbia dell'altro.
> con l'autorizzazione sento una comprensione che mi fa pensare a un genitore verso un figlio che mi smonta il rapporto di coppia


Mah vabbeh :facepalm:


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no può non bastare ma io che sto per tradire è probabile che ci rifletta un tantino di più e che comunque "senta" il dolore e la rabbia dell'altro.
> con l'autorizzazione sento una comprensione che mi fa pensare a un genitore verso un figlio che mi smonta il rapporto di coppia



Molti punti in comune con Fedefree .....


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Molti punti in comune con Fedefree .....


... già e la (speriamo di no ma non si sà nulla ne in un caso ne nell'altro) stessa ipotetica fine


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Molti punti in comune con Fedefree .....


si e con altri che sono passati


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> si e con altri che sono passati


ufficialmente sono qui da poco


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ufficialmente sono qui da poco


----------



## patroclo (23 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


>


nel senso che vi leggo da un pò ma sono iscritto da poco e non ho sempre seguito tutte le storie


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> nel senso che vi leggo da un pò ma sono iscritto da poco e non ho sempre seguito tutte le storie


avevo capito tutt'altro.
Scusa è l'arterio che galoppa


----------



## Lorella (23 Settembre 2015)

Si può chiamare tradimento Willy? SI, la risposta è si. Consumato senza alcuna pietà, sapendo che tu sapevi......scusa la brutalità, ma non mi pare che si possa descrivere diversamente la tua situazione. Ma dove sei finito?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dici che basta? In bolla piena? Mah ...



Ma non basta no, però ci vuole.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non basta no, però ci vuole.


Allora ho lavorato bene in questi mesi


----------



## wylliecoyote (24 Settembre 2015)

Eccomi..
Grazie per l'interessamento..
Tornata e..


----------



## Tessa (24 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Eccomi..
> Grazie per l'interessamento..
> Tornata e..


Ti sei divertito a prenderci per il culo?


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Eccomi..
> Grazie per l'interessamento..
> Tornata e..



e?


----------



## wylliecoyote (24 Settembre 2015)

I messaggi arrivano con enorme ritardo...
1) Si trovati mess e sgamata ben 2 volte.. non avrei impedito di partire perchè sarebbe partita comunque..
2) La speranza non è esclusivamente per me ma per il figlio.. ciò che mi ha impedito la prima volta (trovati i soli mess) di dare un futuro di "emme" a mio figlio...
3) Più volte giurato che non sarebbe successo nulla.. capito... oramai non c'è nulla

Ditemi il vostro epilogo.. scontato o disinteressato che sia...

Dirò dopo chi ha ragione...


----------



## Mapinud (24 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Eccomi..
> Grazie per l'interessamento..
> Tornata e..


Ciao ti stavo scrivendo perchè la tua storia assomiglia molto alla mia, con la differenza che la mia donna ora le piace un casino tradirmi e le piace farlo ogni volta sempre di più (messaggio intercettato scritto ieri sera da lei al tipo), e se ne è andata da 5gg dopo che le ho detto che l'avevo scoperta (non da quanto grazie ad una persona che qui mi ha consigliato di non dirglielo e che ringrazio).
Sono sceso a cercare la tua successiva che trovo qui: ... Lei è tornata e..??


----------



## Eliade (24 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,<br>vengo subito al sodo ed espongo il fatto.<br>Insieme da 7 anni e sposati da 3.. figlio di (prossimo) 6 anni... noi io 44/43 lei<br>Tutto fila liscio fino alle attese ferie.. giugno.. Sharm<br>Poco prima della fine, durante le immersioni mi racconta che una GUIDA.. giovane 24 ci ha provato e lei l'ha respinto.. consiglio di stare attenta.. torniamo.. lavoro.. liberi dai figli che i suoceri portano in vacanza fino a settembre.. "posso andare a prendere ulteriore brevetto?" "certo che male c'è.. vai da sola... a settembre quando hai la settimana di ferie.."<br>Poi iniziano i "comportamenti strani"... allenamento.. parla al telefono in camera da letto (beccata ma nega..solo per le immersioni visto che parlava in inglese..).. telefono sempre dietro.. addirittura un giorno li cade in acqua portando i cani in giro e gli recupero tutti i dati che trasferisco sul pc.. e nella mia diciamo innocenza mi fido ancora..<br>fine agosto.. cestino pc pieno.. non mi ricordo di aver cestinato qualcosa... apro e.. trovo il mondo..<br>14 video messaggi (mi manchi, ti voglio, non vedo l'ora..) foto mandate via Viber succinte.. putiferio..<br>"era solo un gioco.. non mi sarei sognata mai di..."<br>Due giorni per sbollire e metterci una pietra sopra (tanto non partirà.. suppongo).. intanto scavo (mai fatto prima.. e scopro un'altro mondo di cose tra cui una foto che mi ha colpito.. braccialetto).. lo trovo, con molta perizia lo apro e trovo il bigliettino "Iloveyou".. foto e tengo d'occhio.. mi ricordo dei tabulati visto che mi dice che è stato lui a contattarla tramite i recapiti che si lasciano al diving e infatti il primo sms risale al giorno in cui eravamo in aeroporto (verso il 15 mi aveva detto)... aspetto e aspetto e scopro che il 10 sett, prima di partire ennesimo sms con scritto "mi manchi oggi".. altro pandemonio e altra scusa.. lei ci tiene alle immersioni e quindi parte.. torna tra 2 giorni e io sono combattuto se crederle o...


Combattuto se crederle??? 

Ma che si è scatenato in queste 2 settimane di mia assenza....l'apocalisse dei masochisti?


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> I messaggi arrivano con enorme ritardo...
> 1) Si trovati mess e sgamata ben 2 volte.. non avrei impedito di partire perchè sarebbe partita comunque..
> 2) La speranza non è esclusivamente per me ma per il figlio.. ciò che mi ha impedito la prima volta (trovati i soli mess) di dare un futuro di "emme" a mio figlio...
> 3) Più volte giurato che non sarebbe successo nulla.. capito... oramai non c'è nulla
> ...



Mi è più comprensibile chi ha un amante e lo cela al marito o alla moglie, vive una storia clandestina sperando di non essere mai beccato/a, con tutte le motivazioni più o meno plausibili del caso.
Lo è molto meno questa storia per l'abisso di cretinaggine alla base.
Lui ha 24 anni, è un animatore di un villaggio lontano ore di aereo dall'Italia, è un'avventura o poco più di un ragazzo che ne avrà altre ancora, e questa volta è il turno di tua moglie, una donna matura, che ha palesato quanto accadeva, difendendolo però fino all'ostinazione, quasi pretendendolo.
Una donna che se ne frega non solo del marito ma anche del figlio, prende, se ne va in vacanza da sola con una scusa del cazzo per andare a letto con un tipo che non vedrà mai più, per un'avventura tutto sommato ridicola.
Per sta cazzata una mette a rischio la sua famiglia?
Non che non capiti alle donne in vacanza da sole di avere qualche avventura, non è certo una novità, direi che è un cliché di tanti film, di tanti libri, di tanti racconti.
Ma partire già con questa idea in testa e col marito in preda ai morsi della gelosia, lasciando a casa un bambino piccolo, è da stronza forte.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora ho lavorato bene in questi mesi


:up:
Le esperienze altrui e non cambiano la percezione delle cose.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è più comprensibile chi ha un amante e lo cela al marito o alla moglie, vive una storia clandestina sperando di non essere mai beccato/a, con tutte le motivazioni più o meno plausibili del caso.
> Lo è molto meno questa storia per l'abisso di cretinaggine alla base.
> Lui ha 24 anni, è un animatore di un villaggio lontano ore di aereo dall'Italia, è un'avventura o poco più di un ragazzo che ne avrà altre ancora, e questa volta è il turno di tua moglie, una donna matura, che ha palesato quanto accadeva, difendendolo però fino all'ostinazione, quasi pretendendolo.
> Una donna che se ne frega non solo del marito ma anche del figlio, prende, se ne va in vacanza da sola con una scusa del cazzo per andare a letto con un tipo che non vedrà mai più, per un'avventura tutto sommato ridicola.
> ...


Quoto.
Dalle mie parti dicono che ogni tanto nasce un cucco e beata a chi se lo cucca.
Meglio che non scrivo più in questo 3d sennò mi viene l'orticaria.


----------



## Tessa (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> I messaggi arrivano con enorme ritardo...
> 1) Si trovati mess e sgamata ben 2 volte.. non avrei impedito di partire perchè sarebbe partita comunque..
> 2) La speranza non è esclusivamente per me ma per il figlio.. ciò che mi ha impedito la prima volta (trovati i soli mess) di dare un futuro di "emme" a mio figlio...
> 3) Più volte giurato che non sarebbe successo nulla.. capito... oramai non c'è nulla
> ...


Diro' dopo chi ha ragione. 
Ma cos'e' un gioco a quiz?


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me i Maya avevano sbagliato qualche calcolo.
La fine del mondo non può essere così lontana...per forza...


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> I messaggi arrivano con enorme ritardo...
> 1) Si trovati mess e sgamata ben 2 volte.. non avrei impedito di partire perchè sarebbe partita comunque..
> 2) La speranza non è esclusivamente per me ma per il figlio.. ciò che mi ha impedito la prima volta (trovati i soli mess) di dare un futuro di "emme" a mio figlio...
> 3) Più volte giurato che non sarebbe successo nulla.. capito... oramai non c'è nulla
> ...


Ti ha chiesto o di rispettare i suoi spazi o direttamente la separazione?


----------



## wylliecoyote (25 Settembre 2015)

Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
Ho la certezza matematica che non è successo nulla.
Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
Semplicemente l'ho "seguita" tutto il tempo senza che lei se ne accorgesse..
Risultato.. ha detto no e no è stato.
Scontenti i detrattori?


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
> Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
> Ho la certezza matematica che non è successo nulla.
> Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
> ...


indifferente.   a questo punto però devi dettagliare.   in che modo l'hai spiata sta donna?  che per inciso, sta cominciando ad essermi simpatica?


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
> Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
> Ho la certezza matematica che non è successo nulla.
> Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
> ...


Scontenti? Direi più che altro un chissenefrega...


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
> Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
> *Ho la certezza matematica* che non è successo nulla.
> Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
> ...



vale a dire?
per capire


----------



## sheldon (25 Settembre 2015)

*Hai installato una app spia per sentire*

Ma lei lo immaginava e col telefono vicino ti ha fatto credere che ha rifiutato,mentre quando era distante  si è sollazzata per tutto il tempo.


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
> Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
> Ho la certezza matematica che non è successo nulla.
> Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
> ...


Eh?


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
> Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
> Ho la certezza matematica che non è successo nulla.
> Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
> ...



Ciao

cosa c'entrano gli altri. A me non cambia la vita. 
Se mai a te. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa c'entrano gli altri. A me non cambia la vita.
> Se mai a te.
> ...


Ma saremmo dovuti rimanere male? Ma buon per loro... A noi che ce frega?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2015)

Non ho capito la certezza matematica.


----------



## passante (25 Settembre 2015)

wylliecoyote ha detto:


> Nessun gioco a quiz.. mi interessavano opinioni non lamentele..
> Epilogo è l'opposto di ciò che la maggior parte pensa..
> Ho la certezza matematica che non è successo nulla.
> Non l'ho "bloccata" prima.. non ho minacciato nessuno...
> ...


 ma de che???


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma de che???



Ciao

della calcolatrice ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la certezza matematica.




Dunque. 

L'ha "seguita". Virgolettato. Quindi o le tracciava gli spostamenti sul telefono o la faceva pedinare. Punto la prima. Ecco io qui non vorrei infrangere certezze matematiche ma temo che io ci avrei pensato e in ogni caso avrei lasciato il telefono in albergo. Oppure avrei fatto venire lui in camera.


----------



## ivanl (29 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dunque.
> 
> L'ha "seguita". Virgolettato. Quindi o le tracciava gli spostamenti sul telefono o la faceva pedinare. Punto la prima. Ecco io qui non vorrei infrangere certezze matematiche ma temo che io ci avrei pensato e in ogni caso avrei lasciato il telefono in albergo. Oppure avrei fatto venire lui in camera.


ci sono app che registrano o senti live direttamente...solo un gps non ti da' alcuna certezza di non trombata...solo se ha potuto ascoltare tutto, puo' esserne certo.
se e' cosi', buon per lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci sono app che registrano o senti live direttamente...solo un gps non ti da' alcuna certezza di non trombata...solo se ha potuto ascoltare tutto, puo' esserne certo.
> se e' cosi', buon per lui


sì, giusto. Ma come lo sa lui lo sa pure lei. Non è che il mondo delle app sia precluso a noi signore. E se mi installi una app me ne accorgo


----------



## Tessa (29 Settembre 2015)

Lei al mare e lui 8 giorni attaccato all'auricolare in diretta. 
Si sara' preso una settimana di ferie pure lui. Le ferie piu' rilassanti della sua vita!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lei al mare e lui 8 giorni attaccato all'auricolare in diretta.
> Si sara' preso una settimana di ferie pure lui. Le ferie piu' rilassanti della sua vita!


comunque se è sicuro che non è successo nulla non sarà successo nulla e siamo tutti contenti. Non è che qua si gioisca delle disgrazie degli altri. Quello che si cerca di fare è di dire le cose per come sembrano, quando uno chiede. Perchè a volte si arriva pure a negare l'evidenza, per non doverci fare i conti. Altre volte, come questa, pensar male è stato peccato. Ma qui siamo tutti peccatori, basta guardare che c'è scritto in alto.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque se è sicuro che non è successo nulla non sarà successo nulla e siamo tutti contenti. Non è che qua si gioisca delle disgrazie degli altri. Quello che si cerca di fare è di dire le cose per come sembrano, quando uno chiede. Perchè a volte si arriva pure a negare l'evidenza, per non doverci fare i conti. Altre volte, come questa, pensar male è stato peccato. Ma qui siamo tutti peccatori, basta guardare che c'è scritto in alto.


ma dopo le premesse che ha raccontato, andare nuovamente là in vacanza da soli lasciando a casa il coniuge che spera che non succeda nulla, è nulla?
ma che sono, coinquilini?


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, giusto. Ma come lo sa lui lo sa pure lei. Non è che il mondo delle app sia precluso a noi signore. E se mi installi una app me ne accorgo


Sbri, le app spia di quel tipo non sono visibili da nessuna parte


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2015)

Una app per funzionare ha bisogno di una connessione internet attiva sempre e connettersi con una scheda italiana dall'Egitto costa un botto.
Devo dedurre che 1) il villaggio dove era andata ha una connessione wifi attiva ovunque (di solito la si ha nella hall, di certo non in spiaggia, non sott'acqua , non in piscina...)
2) ha cambiato la scheda con quella egiziana, il che invalida il funzionamento delle app perché cambia il numero
3) ci sta raccontando un po' di balle il tipo
4) non è la soluzione corretta


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Ottobre 2015)

*Certo ...*

... ti tradisce, come vuoi chiamarlo?


----------

